# How to get windscreen glass really clean



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just washed MH down ready for a trip to Steamer Quay and Trewehett this week and get really frustrated with the water marks that are left. Once dry the screen looks OK but as soon as you wipe over it with a wet micro fibre you can see all the smear spots again.

Tried some neat vinegar as suggested on a Google search but that didn't help much, then found a Youtube of a guy using wire wool, in this case a brillo pad. I have heard that using very fine wire wool is a good answer, but has anyone used this method or is there something else out there that will do the trick.

Once clean I want to use one of those glass sealants which helps shed water. There are plenty of products talked about on the Car detailing forum.

Richard


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Richard, 

I use isopropyl alcohol to clean, then a coating of Duxback; works a treat!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I use vinegar diluted in water then dried off and polished with a newspaper - yes really :wink:


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

Kaytutt said:


> I use vinegar diluted in water then dried off and polished with a newspaper - yes really :wink:


But which newspaper?

Really! Some (such as the Daily Squail) use a different type of ink and don't leave dirty marks on your hands (just in your mind). Possibly you need the "dirty" kind to work?


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Where can you buy IPA (and not in a Pub!!!)

I've heard about using newspaper but thought that was for the polished finish, it is the underlying grime that's the problem and neat vinegar just won't shift it.

Richard


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Steve_UK said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > I use vinegar diluted in water then dried off and polished with a newspaper - yes really :wink:
> ...


I've never differentiated, I use anything to hand but I think its more to do with the paper than the ink


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Maplins sell IPA, I use it at work and if we run out we nip down to Maplins and get it.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

RichardD said:


> Where can you buy IPA (and not in a Pub!!!)
> 
> I've heard about using newspaper but thought that was for the polished finish, it is the underlying grime that's the problem and neat vinegar just won't shift it.
> 
> Richard


Try spraying with neat white vinegar and leaving on for a while or soaking a rag with white vinegar and leaving that over the smear spots? I think you have to be careful with neat vinegar and paintwork though, wipe any splashes off


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just wash and leather. Leaves the van really shiny so the bird droppings show up very well.
I tried again to add a pic but as usual the site prevents me from addinging one.

When are things going to be put right on the site???

Ray.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I have had pretty good results with Dry Wash.

Tried proper windscreen stuff and cant get rid of the streaks.

Martin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Lidl's W5 glass cleaner. Best stuff I have ever found.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I got some isopropyl alcohol from a local chemists. Had to order it though, not in stock, due to fire regulations apparently.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to go into the wardroom and ask one of the officers for a glass of Gin when I had to clean periscope windows before going to sea in submarines. Could be expensive doing a windscreen with it though!!!!!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't know if this is any help but we have a water softener so no water marks left on anything. I always use the softened water to wash the motorhome windows. I believe you can buy an additive for the water if you don't have a water softener. If I used the hose then I would have all the water marks.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I have the perfect answer to a clean windscreen..

"Sandra clean the van windows will you", haven't a clue how she does it but they are sparkling clean, that's where my interest wains :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Message for snunkie:

Here in North Wales we have the purest, softest water coming out of the tap.

I can sell you a few litres - when I have worked out the P&P.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Having had this problem over many years, I found the product in Halfords.

It is called Halfords Intensive Glass Cutter or something very similar.

You polish it on like a car polish and it has a very mild cutting compound which strips all the insects, dirt, grease etc... You then polish off the white residue and the screen is squeaky clean.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Try undiluted screen wash additive on a clean cloth followed by a polish up with another clean dry cloth.

Rod


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening folks,

I use windowlene the pink stuff.


norm


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*windscreen*

I use meths or surgical spirits gets rid of all the grease. my problem is reaching the top of the screen, wifey refuses to let me stand on her shoulders.

Tel
Leave no corner uncut


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Snunkie said:


> Don't know if this is any help but we have a water softener so no water marks left on anything. I always use the softened water to wash the motorhome windows. I believe you can buy an additive for the water if you don't have a water softener. If I used the hose then I would have all the water marks.


I'm interested in a water softener aswell can you post some details of your set up please.

I've got two Balck cars, is it really worth the investment ?


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I use the karcher window vac.

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I use the karcher window vac.

Graham


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Rainx from asda
about 3-4 quid a sprasy bottle bottle (500ml)

Gives the glass that effect of a brand new car with new wipers

Also makes the glass repel water and it beads off. Half the time you dont even need the wipers on as the water beads and runs off like its been waxed
brilliant stuff

Phill


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

TheSheriff: "I've got two Balck cars"

Are sure they aren't Buicks? :lol: 

I agree with the RainX treatment but haven't been able to find it for a few years now. Thanks for the source.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Autoglym Car Glass Cleaner (Not their Fast Glass) is the best glass cleaner money can buy. Similar to the Halford's version mentioned earlier it has a mild cutting action (so not suitable for use on perspex windows) and just wipes off without leaving smears or streaks.

JohynW


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

> I'm interested in a water softener aswell can you post some details of your set up please.
> 
> I've got two Balck cars, is it really worth the investment ?


Never mind just the cars, it's a must have for the house!

Ours is a compact one that fits under the kitchen sink. Can't remember the name offhand so will let you know. Atlantis rings a bell. We've had it 12 years now and would never be without one. We never get watermarks on the showers, taps, no lime scale, use half as much of washing up liquid, soap powder, shampoo, shower gel. The softened water is great for washing the cars with. We have just the cold tap in the kitchen which is not softened, that also feeds to the fridge freezer for cold water and ice. Other than that all 3 bathrooms have softened water and it makes cleaning them so much easier.

We use about 1 bag of salt per 1.5 months for a family of 6 and it's around £7 per bag

It cost £440 fitted and is still going strong. My parents had theirs 26 years so far without problem.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Car polish. Sound strange maybe, but it works. It also helps keep the windows clean in light rain and dusty conditions.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Snunkie said:


> Never mind just the cars, it's a must have for the house!
> 
> Ours is a compact one that fits under the kitchen sink.


Must be a small house to fit under the kitchen sink - how do you all live in it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Snunkie said:


> > I'm interested in a water softener aswell can you post some details of your set up please.
> >
> > I've got two Balck cars, is it really worth the investment ?
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that, details would be appreciated. You can not beat recommendations over advertisments.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

We have had the same water softener for the last 18 years a Kinetico block salt softener.
These are expensive but you can pick them up from ebay, They don't use any electric they are powered by the water going through it.
We have moved three times and always take it with us.
Next door fitted one after he saw ours (bought off ebay) and he took a feed to an outside tap just to wash the cars, and he swears by it.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Focus basics Mineralised Methylated Spirits.

Great on my specs too.


----------

